# Hornets Match-Up #2: The Bulls



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

*Next Match-up This Season:*

After dismantling the Cavs on the first session of Hornets Match-Up, the sqaud is looking for a little more of a challenge this time. The next team I will profile along-side the Hornets will be 

The Chicago Bulls 

Line-ups:
Chicago
PG Jay Williams
SG Jalen Rose
SF Tyson Chandler (may actually be the 4, but I like him at 3 against New Orleans)
PF Donyell Marshall
C Eddy Curry
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Jamal Crawford/Roger Mason Jr (IR)
Trenton Hassell/Fred Hoiberg
Eddie Robinson
Marcus Fizer/Lonny Baxter
Corie Blount/Dalibor Bagaric

New Orleans
PG Baron Davis
SG Courtney Alexander
SF Jamal Mashburn
PF PJ Brown
C Jamaal Magliore
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
David Wesley/Bryce Drew
Stacey Augmon
Jerome Moiso/Lee Nailon (assuming he is resigned)
George Lynch/Robert Traylor
Elden Campbell

Last Season:
Bulls = 21-61; 15th in the East; Lottery Pick = Williams
Hornets = 44-38; 4th in the East; Playoff Loss = Nets

Offseason Notes:
Bulls
1. Drafted Jay Williams (6'2", 195 lb, PG, Duke), Roger Mason, Jr (6'5", 199 lb, SG, Virginia) and Lonny Baxter (6'8", 260 lb, PF, Maryland)
2. Signed Corey Blount
3. Signed Donyell Marshall

Hornets
1. Traded 17th overall pick (Juan Dixon) for Courtney Alexander
2. Resigned Baron Davis
3. Resigned Robert Traylor

Match-ups:
PG Williams/Crawford _vs_ Davis/Wesley/Drew
- This could actually be an intriguing match-up. Williams will contribute more defensively than offensively this season, and Crawford will see some minutes at the PG & SG. Wesley will also see some time at both guard positions, and Drew won't contribute. New Orleans has the advantage here, but maybe for just this season.

SG Rose/Hassell/Hoiberg _vs_ Alexander/Wesley/Augmon
- The starters are clearly mismatched, but the bench features a good match, here. Alexander will bother Rose, Augmon will do his part, and Wesley will score in spurts. Rose will put up points in bunches, and Hassell will be a solid reserve again this season. Chicago wins out at the two.

SF Chandler/Robinson/Hassell _vs_ Mashburn/Nailon/Moiso
- I elected to go with Chandler at SF because Mashburn has a history of underachieving against taller SFs (even if they are slower). Tyson will bother Mash, E-Rob will fly over Nailon, but in the end the Hornets' duo will have the greatest say in the winner of the games. Gotta go N.O.

PF Marshall/Fizer/Baxter _vs_ Brown/Lynch/Traylor
- Marshall has had some succes in the post out west. Why not in the East? Brown will out-rebound the Bulls PFs, and Lynch will be a valuable post (and perimeter) defender off the pine. Fizer may score a bit, but Baxter won't give Chicago much at first. The nod on this one goes to the gritty, gutty Hornets PFs.

C Curry/Blount/Bagaric _vs_ Magliore/Campbell
- Perhaps the biggest mismatch in the whole game will be at center. Curry is not quite ready, Blount is a 4pt/4rb guy at best, and Bagaric won't see much action. Magliore is a defensive monster with offensive skills, and Campbell might be the best back-up C in the NBA. Big plus for New Orleans.

Scheduled Contests:
Fri, Nov 1, 7:30 Central, @ Chicago
Fri, Nov 15, 7:30 Central, @ New Orleans
Tue, Dec 3, 7:30 Central, @ Chicago
Fri, Jan 17, 7:30 Central, @ New Orleans

Predictions:
In the first game, Rose will jump all-over Alexander from the opening tip, but the Bulls will squander a double-digit half time lead when Silas moves Augmon on Rose and Magliore on Chandler: Hornets by 11. The young Bulls will be running at the chance to get the game over quickly so they can get to Bourbon Street: Hornets by 24. The third contest will feature a slightly more mature Jay Williams and a slightly more ready Chicago defense. The Bulls will close with a flurry to tie it at the end of regulation, only to lose in OT when Baron has 12 in the extra period to complete his first triple double of the season. In the last game, the Hornets will get surprised by a fiery Bulls team at the end of their collective ropes: Bulls by 4.
OVERALL: Hornets 3, Bulls 1

Good job, Bulls! You pulled one out at the end. You'll have your time soon!


----------



## BsktbllTrav24 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Bulls beat the Hornets? With a couple decent bench players. And the whole team, except Jalen Rose, who were losing games in the summer leagues! C'mon. You put alot of work into it but I doubt the Bulls would beat the Hornets.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BsktbllTrav24</b>!
> 
> 
> The Bulls beat the Hornets? With a couple decent bench players. And the whole team, except Jalen Rose, who were losing games in the summer leagues! C'mon. You put alot of work into it but I doubt the Bulls would beat the Hornets.


Hey man, even the sun shines on a dog's ....


----------



## BsktbllTrav24 (Aug 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RollWithEm</b>!
> 
> Hey man, even the sun shines on a dog's ....


Yea, but not for the Bulls. 

They'll have this expression on their face when the game is over and they lost by 20. ----->:upset:


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BsktbllTrav24</b>!
> Yea, but not for the Bulls.
> 
> They'll have this expression on their face when the game is over and they lost by 20. ----->:upset:


What face did the Lakers have when the Bulls swept them last season?


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

lol i would have liked to have seen it!


----------



## BsktbllTrav24 (Aug 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RollWithEm</b>!
> 
> What face did the Lakers have when the Bulls swept them last season?



Yea that's pretty funny... Umm no. I'm pretty sure the Lakers aren't to envious of the bulls. I'm sure Shaq and Kobe had good seats for the series.:laugh:


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

:laugh:

A great deal of work went into this post and I agree with most of it.

I have loved Chandler since his first game, but I suppose I one of few who just doesn't see that great of a career for Curry.

The Bulls should do better this season with Jalen now a fixture and he is a heady player who will really help the youngsters, as he did the last 1/2 of last season. Marshall can be productive if he has the right coach and I believe the Bulls have the right coach. I am not sold on the supposedly good defense of their new rookie sensation, though. I watched him in the world championships and he has a lot to learn on both offense & defense - imho.

The Hornets might lose 1 game to the Bulls - that is possible, as the Hornets have been known to slack off against weaker opponents from time to time.


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

as all good teams do from time to time


----------



## BsktbllTrav24 (Aug 15, 2002)

I personally think a bench of Wesley, Augmon, Lynch, Traylor, and Magloire could almos beat the Bulls. We could slack off and still win.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

actually the bulls have playerd the hornets pretty tough in the last couple of years! So i would not be surprised to see them go 2-2.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> actually the bulls have playerd the hornets pretty tough in the last couple of years! So i would not be surprised to see them go 2-2.


I'm sticking with my prediction, guys, 3-1!


----------



## BsktbllTrav24 (Aug 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> actually the bulls have playerd the hornets pretty tough in the last couple of years! So i would not be surprised to see them go 2-2.


Hmm.. The avatar doens't help your prediction. Horents sweep the Bulls, as long as healthy.


----------



## BsktbllTrav24 (Aug 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RollWithEm</b>!
> 
> I'm sticking with my prediction, guys, 3-1!


I'm sticking with mine 4-0!!



:rbanana: :gbanana: :banana: :wbanana: :vbanana: :cbanana: :bbanana:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

you swept us last year. Beat us 112-106 in the only game with Rose. Beat us three times w/o Rose. One game was a blowout. the other three, close.


----------



## BsktbllTrav24 (Aug 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> you swept us last year. Beat us 112-106 in the only game with Rose. Beat us three times w/o Rose. One game was a blowout. the other three, close.


Did we have our leading scorer Jamal Mashbrun??


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

11/10/2001 United Center Chicago, IL 

Bulls 85, Hornets 89 yes mashburn had 26 points

Curry and Chandler DNP. Crawford, DNP Robinson did. Artest DNP, Hassell DNP


1/15/2002 United Center Chicago, IL 

Bulls 86, Hornets 94 No mashburn DNP 

Crawford DNP Miller DNP


2/13/2002 Charlotte Coliseum, Charlotte NC 

Hornets 113, Bulls 91 mashburn DNP Nailon had the game of his life

Crawford DNP Mercer DNP


4/17/2002 Charlotte Coliseum, Charlotte NC 

Hornets 112, Bulls 106 Mashburn played 20 points pj brown DNP

Bulls had new team Robinson DNP


Bulls lost artest, mercer, miller and anthony and ollie from that team and later best.

Added jay will, Marshall, Brown, Rose, Bount, Brunson and Overton... maybe Baxter. Also have a healthy Crawford and Robinson.


----------



## BsktbllTrav24 (Aug 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 11/10/2001 United Center Chicago, IL
> 
> Bulls 85, Hornets 89 yes mashburn had 26 points
> ...


Hornets lost nobody.

Hornets added Courtney Alexander.


----------

